# GRRR!!! Didn't make it on stage!!!



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I was hoping to compete in the Novice Nabba Wales last weekend but couldn't quite get the condition needed to due to a few personal setbacks:cursing: but i thought i'd put this pic up to see what you all think, all critisisms and comments apreciated, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Absolute tank mate!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Absolute tank mate!


I will second that :beer:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Total unit!!!!


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow your a big lump shame you didnt hit the stage.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

PS know how gutting it can be actually not getting to compete happend to me cause of illness. There is always the next show.

Hmm top half is looking good, but err where are your legs ?? lol Get em out Mr


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone, as for my legs they are my strongest point i'll have to get some pics


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Monster!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback everyone, as for my legs they are my strongest point i'll have to get some pics


please do  . absolute monster mate :thumbup1:

good call on the missing the show tho, come in nailed be very hard to beat...is there another show you can do?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If your legs are better than your chest...JESUS!!!

Unreal thickness mate!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

WoW! Your huge mate. :thumb: Its a shame you didnt make it on stage! Are there any other shows coming up you can do?


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

you look a ****ing animal mate


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

IMO when you do compete go straight for the Mr's class. Give the novices a chance!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Look awesome buddy

Huge, shame couldnt get in condition, would look fantastic on stage that size


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Massive.

What are the plans for the next show?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Wow - impressive! get your legs up, you look an absolute beast mate


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i may try and stay in reasonable shape and try the ukfbb welsh intermediates in september, see how my finances go :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Thanks everyone, i may try and stay in reasonable shape and try the ukfbb welsh intermediates in september, see how my finances go :thumbup1:


mate do it...tht wud b awesome...from now til then u can focus on gettin in insane condition....


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

So that's what happens when you are normally over 300lb and then diet down?

Very impressive......a bit too impressive for my likings!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

XJPX said:


> mate do it...tht wud b awesome...from now til then u can focus on gettin in insane condition....


 Thanks mate, dont know if i can starve until september though!!! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looking good big guy, plenty of muscle on that frame... be a shame not to finish getting it into condition and displaying it on stage... you will regret it being so close..!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> So that's what happens when you are normally over 300lb and then diet down?
> 
> Very impressive......a bit too impressive for my likings!


 Ha ha its pics like yours that inspire me mate, i'd be over the moon if i could ever get close to your condition!!! Awsome :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Heat01 said:


> Looking good big guy, plenty of muscle on that frame... be a shame not to finish getting it into condition and displaying it on stage... you will regret it being so close..!


 Your right there mate, thanks


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Ha ha its pics like yours that inspire me mate, i'd be over the moon if i could ever get close to your condition!!! Awsome :thumb:


Thanks mate:beer: well you have the size to a level most people will never achieve. Keep going IMO.

Didn't you compete last year (i was looking at your profile and it had NABBA 2009)? Why would you not step up into the open classes? I did novice my first contest then stepped right up into mens open heavies...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Huge mate, would look awesome on stage.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

as said m8 huge would be great to see a full body shot in all your glory so to speak lol


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Thanks mate:beer: well you have the size to a level most people will never achieve. Keep going IMO.
> 
> Didn't you compete last year (i was looking at your profile and it had NABBA 2009)? Why would you not step up into the open classes? I did novice my first contest then stepped right up into mens open heavies...


When i did my first show i didn't have a clue on diet etc, its only now after some research i've got in half tidy shape, dont think im ready to mix it with the bigboys just yet though :confused1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big silver back said:


> When i did my first show i didn't have a clue on diet etc, its only now after some research i've got in half tidy shape, dont think im ready to mix it with the bigboys just yet though :confused1:


Well you are a big boy so why not?

I was shortest and lightest in the heavy class at 215lb (goes to 225lb) and still won.

Trust me show up in condition and you will surprise your self


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well you are a big boy so why not?
> 
> I was shortest and lightest in the heavy class at 215lb (goes to 225lb) and still won.
> 
> Trust me show up in condition and you will surprise your self


You were in brilliant condition mate and such a pleasing shape, i will wait and see what i end up like i think before i decide a class :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Feck me, kinda puts me off entering the novice classes now!!!

Looking very good SB:thumbup1: Do the Sept show, you will kick yourself if not mate


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Leg pictures, sharpish.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Feck me, kinda puts me off entering the novice classes now!!!
> 
> Looking very good SB:thumbup1: Do the Sept show, you will kick yourself if not mate


Dont get put off mate, get in there!! Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Brandl said:


> Leg pictures, sharpish.


 Ha ha, wont be squating until monday now i'll have to make sure someone got a camera!!! :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Fvck me! and there's you going on about being a lump...well played to be honest...I was >>>> mg: <<<<<< when I saw that pic - get into condition and you're going to tear it up :bounce:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

So mate when building your mass how did you go about it?

Diet, training, gear (if you like)?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Go in the open classes when you get in shape. I do, and I'm a right narrow back pencil neck compared to you.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Stupidly big.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Fook me lol beast mate!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

looking good mate, top half looks nice and thick. 

Like Con said, how did you go about getting the size on??


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> So mate when building your mass how did you go about it?
> 
> Diet, training, gear (if you like)?


To be honest ive just trained has heavy as i can, eaten has much good food has i can and has far has gear i've never really taken very much, only simple dianabol and deca courses and the very odd course of test


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

tell me which year your hitting the stage so i can stay clear please


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Go in the open classes when you get in shape. I do, and I'm a right narrow back pencil neck compared to you.


 the same as con mate your condition is increadible!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

big silver back said:


> the same as con mate your condition is increadible!!! :thumbup1:


It has to be, it's only way I can compete against monsters much bigger than me. :whistling:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

glanzav said:


> tell me which year your hitting the stage so i can stay clear please


 Ha ha just get up there mate


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking great mate.

Keep on dieting and do a show in august/september, an intermediate ukbff qualifier. You should be nicely ripped by one of the later shows mate. Can come in nice and slowly as well and retain all the mass

Or in june (i think) is the muscletalk show which is in bedford (i think).

Only 6 weeks or so more to diet, you can get in shape for it and look great up there mate.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Ha ha just get up there mate


i wont be bullied lol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Looking great mate.
> 
> Keep on dieting and do a show in august/september, an intermediate ukbff qualifier. You should be nicely ripped by one of the later shows mate. Can come in nice and slowly as well and retain all the mass
> 
> ...


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

glanzav said:


> i wont be bullied lol


 Just a friendly shove in the right direction mate :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

monsterous mate,your a beast,you need to get that body on stage this year big fella,you owe it to yourself mate


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> monsterous mate,your a beast,you need to get that body on stage this year big fella,you owe it to yourself mate


Thanks butty :thumb: i think i'll give the september show a blast, such positive feedback from everyone and some top bbers like your self too.. glad i posted that pic now i must look better than i thought!! :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> PS know how gutting it can be actually not getting to compete happend to me cause of illness. There is always the next show.
> 
> Hmm top half is looking good, but err where are your legs ?? lol Get em out Mr


you got a one track mind ms Boo:thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

what show u thinking of doing mate ....just so i can make sure not to enter lol ...... awesome mass ....fcuking huge

plaese tell me your below 5 foot 11 as i dont want to stand next to you in class 1 in the future :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WoW you dieted down look amazing mate.. solid .. keep it up there is always next time round  good luck .


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> what show u thinking of doing mate ....just so i can make sure not to enter lol ...... awesome mass ....fcuking huge
> 
> plaese tell me your below 5 foot 11 as i dont want to stand next to you in class 1 in the future :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, yes im a shorty 5ft 7ish and 17st 3lbs in that pic so a good stone plus to come off yet!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

God said:


> Absolute unit. Particularly massive/thick chest. Nice work.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big silver back said:


> Cheers mate, yes im a shorty 5ft 7ish and 17st 3lbs in that pic so a good stone plus to come off yet!!


up and down the country class 1,2 and 4 guys let out massive sigh of relief :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm in the same position mate, missed the shows I was planning to do, was gutted at the time so I feel your pain:cool:

However, thanks to having an excellent group of guys around me (they know exactly who they are on here) I should be on stage in August despite not caring whether I even trained again or not for a bit:rolleyes:

Go for it mate, you'll be even insanely scary if you can get condition nailed:thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

monster of a bloke i must say


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

StephenC said:


> I'm in the same position mate, missed the shows I was planning to do, was gutted at the time so I feel your pain:cool:
> 
> However, thanks to having an excellent group of guys around me (they know exactly who they are on here) I should be on stage in August despite not caring whether I even trained again or not for a bit:rolleyes:
> 
> Go for it mate, you'll be even insanely scary if you can get condition nailed:thumb:


Cheers mate and good luck with your show :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> monster of a bloke i must say


Thanks mate


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tank. Fair play :thumbup1:

I love the lack of attention to diet macros and all that guff, just eat lots of good food - quality :thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

unbelieveable!

you're fvcking huge, and just the bodyshape/type i'd kill for!

i can see what a transformation you've made since your avvi pic, and by september you could win comps easy mate

it would be a tragedy if you didn't step on stage mate, DO IT


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mate your a monster lol.

Gutted for you that you didn't make it on stage, I was the same due to going into hospital. Chin up though mate, least your ripped for summer haha.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Incredible job very well done, as everyone has said mate get yourself on stage!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Been working hard there Big Silver for a long time.

How do you feel about year round condition now? Will you gain a load af off season weight again r do you think you'll stay a bit leaner?

Did you just run out of time with the prep or did inexperience stop you getting the last adjustments in, did you have any help or do it yourself?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Been working hard there Big Silver for a long time.
> 
> How do you feel about year round condition now? Will you gain a load af off season weight again r do you think you'll stay a bit leaner?
> 
> Did you just run out of time with the prep or did inexperience stop you getting the last adjustments in, did you have any help or do it yourself?


Im usually around 22st great for strength but terrible to look at! Im quite a fattish person so i found it hard to get down to this weight and i know i also got a bit more to get rid of if im going to compete but overall im happy with my condition, ive never been like this before so im always gonna try to stay around this weight maybe a little heavier but not ballooning up again, its to hard to get off!! As for the prep i didn't have anyone help me, just did some reseach and a bit of trial and error, thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

big silver back said:


> Im usually around 22st great for strength but terrible to look at! Im quite a fattish person so i found it hard to get down to this weight and i know i also got a bit more to get rid of if im going to compete but overall im happy with my condition, ive never been like this before so im always gonna try to stay around this weight maybe a little heavier but not ballooning up again, its to hard to get off!! As for the prep i didn't have anyone help me, just did some reseach and a bit of trial and error, thanks mate :thumbup1:


You've done really really well mate. I bet you've learned bloody loads about yourself and the mechanics of dieting.

You got some serious mass and good dense mature muscle that only long hard years of training bring:thumbup1:

very best of luck


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just out of interest what was your diet/cardio routines like? Sorry if its already been asked.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't wanna come off as brown nosing you, but your a beast mate.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

from the amount of fat you were carrying before, to how you are now, it seems that you've come 95% of the way to placing in a comp, be such a waste not to squeeze that last bit out of yourself


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

you look awsome Dean.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Just out of interest what was your diet/cardio routines like? Sorry if its already been asked.


Pretty standard mate, hour of fasted cardio in the morning and 30 mins after training and as for diet i eat 6 times a day 45g protein 30g carbs 5-10g fats per meal


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> I don't wanna come off as brown nosing you, but your a beast mate.


 Always great to hear, thanks mate 



hamsternuts said:


> from the amount of fat you were carrying before, to how you are now, it seems that you've come 95% of the way to placing in a comp, be such a waste not to squeeze that last bit out of yourself


I hear what your saying mate, i suppose i gotta do the extra mile now :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> you look awsome Dean.


 Cheers Jay, who knows we may end up on the same stage in september!!!


----------



## wannabehuge89 (May 26, 2009)

fkin hell buddy you are huuuuge! Would love to be your size before i'm 30 lol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

wannabehuge89 said:


> fkin hell buddy you are huuuuge! Would love to be your size before i'm 30 lol


Thanks mate, just keep banging away at it you'll get there :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Terrible shame. I think a few more weeks would have made a hell of a difference. Certainly got the size to do well


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Terrible shame. I think a few more weeks would have made a hell of a difference. Certainly got the size to do well


 Cheers mate, yeah if id started my prep a month before i think i would have been right


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

@big silver back

make sure when you do step on stage that the said stage is reinforced- otherwise there could be problems- looking awesome mate.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

jesus mate, your huge, as others have said nail that condition and itll take someone pretty awesome to beat you up there...have you thought about doing a show mid summer? sorry if this has been said already, too tired to go through the whole thread lol


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Look massive!

Get conditioned and get on stage, you owe it to yourself


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

big silver back said:


> Cheers mate, yes im a shorty 5ft 7ish and 17st 3lbs in that pic so a good stone plus to come off yet!!


Woooh! 5ft 7 and 17 stone 3 in decent condition mate in the pic. That is great!

I rekon you should def do a september show.

Just forget about what weight you will end up at and come in really ripped. The mass is there. As long as it's well proportioned, if you can come in nicely ripped then you will definately impress everyone!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> @big silver back
> 
> make sure when you do step on stage that the said stage is reinforced- otherwise there could be problems- looking awesome mate.


 Ha ha :lol: thanks mate



alan87 said:


> jesus mate, your huge, as others have said nail that condition and itll take someone pretty awesome to beat you up there...have you thought about doing a show mid summer? sorry if this has been said already, too tired to go through the whole thread lol


Nothing around my way mid summer unless i travel but i want to do a welsh show first, thanks for the comment mate 



strange_days said:


> Look massive!
> 
> Get conditioned and get on stage, you owe it to yourself


 Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Woooh! 5ft 7 and 17 stone 3 in decent condition mate in the pic. That is great!
> 
> I rekon you should def do a september show.
> 
> Just forget about what weight you will end up at and come in really ripped. The mass is there. As long as it's well proportioned, if you can come in nicely ripped then you will definately impress everyone!!


 Thats my plan now mate, are you competing this year? Seen you in the birmingham inters last year mate, huge and conditioned fair play :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You have come a very long way and as you have probably found the more you dieted the more you realised how much there was to come off. If you are serious about competing try to stay within 30lbs of you true stage weight and just try to remain the same weight but harden up throughout your off season. When the prep starts its then just 14 weeks at 2lb a week and you are there. Easy!!! LOL

It's also good to see you being realistic. Too many people get on stage out of shape. If you aren't ready, you not ready, simple as that. You re-group and then come up with a strategy to attack another show. I've pulled my own clients out of shows before who would have other wise got up there and got their a*ses kicked, only to come back 4 weeks later and make the top 3.

Keep at it tho mate, you do have a lot of mass so as Adam said just go for conditioning. If you are conditioned the judges have no option but to look at you, its that simple. Come in 'off' but big and you'll be twiddling your thumbs at the back of the stage with everyone saying, whose the fat guy? You may have lost 3-4 stone but the people watching dont know that. You are up there and you will get judged by everyone irrespective of how motivating and inspiring your story is.

Realistically you will have more than a stone to come off. I am sitting here with my glutes striated and veins through my back and I have at least 10lbs to come off. I normally double peoples own figures and add a little and I'm normally pretty much spot on.

Good work tho and all the best whatever your decision.

J


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

supercell said:


> You have come a very long way and as you have probably found the more you dieted the more you realised how much there was to come off. If you are serious about competing try to stay within 30lbs of you true stage weight and just try to remain the same weight but harden up throughout your off season. When the prep starts its then just 14 weeks at 2lb a week and you are there. Easy!!! LOL
> 
> It's also good to see you being realistic. Too many people get on stage out of shape. If you aren't ready, you not ready, simple as that. You re-group and then come up with a strategy to attack another show. I've pulled my own clients out of shows before who would have other wise got up there and got their a*ses kicked, only to come back 4 weeks later and make the top 3.
> 
> ...


Your absolutly right no doubt i have much more than a stone to come off, i'm honoured to have taken the time to comment on this not that i dont apreciate everyones comments because they are all important to me but its not every day you get an ifbb pro give you advice!!. Thanks mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey I'm glad you took the comments as they were intended....Constructively. I have a habit of saying what I think LOL. And that not just about other people's physique but also my own!!!

J


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

BEAST, UNIT, TANK, ANIMAL!

lol fvking thick mate!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

supercell said:


> Hey I'm glad you took the comments as they were intended....Constructively. I have a habit of saying what I think LOL. And that not just about other people's physique but also my own!!!
> 
> J


 Best way to be mate, thanks again :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

HJL said:


> BEAST, UNIT, TANK, ANIMAL!
> 
> lol fvking thick mate!


  :beer:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Is that it? you're too small mate...

:whistling:

Do you have a journal at all would love to see your training routine/diet etc...


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> Is that it? you're too small mate...
> 
> Finally some honesty!!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

supercell said:


> You have come a very long way and as you have probably found the more you dieted the more you realised how much there was to come off. If you are serious about competing try to stay within 30lbs of you true stage weight and just try to remain the same weight but harden up throughout your off season. When the prep starts its then just 14 weeks at 2lb a week and you are there. Easy!!! LOL
> 
> It's also good to see you being realistic. Too many people get on stage out of shape. If you aren't ready, you not ready, simple as that. You re-group and then come up with a strategy to attack another show. I've pulled my own clients out of shows before who would have other wise got up there and got their a*ses kicked, only to come back 4 weeks later and make the top 3.
> 
> ...


I hope you charged him for your time there James :lol: Some properly insightful input there :thumb:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin huge fella fair play saw you last year at the wales looks like youve made some big improvments nice one.

Cant believe i missed this post I dieted for the the same show/class but had some some personal probs that threw me off still went to the show but was gutted.

Hey ho though got a whole year to prep for nx year now, and i agree with some of the comments about you going up a class only cos i dont want ye stood nx to me lol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

ekko said:


> Lookin huge fella fair play saw you last year at the wales looks like youve made some big improvments nice one.
> 
> Cant believe i missed this post I dieted for the the same show/class but had some some personal probs that threw me off still went to the show but was gutted.
> 
> Hey ho though got a whole year to prep for nx year now, and i agree with some of the comments about you going up a class only cos i dont want ye stood nx to me lol


Thanks mate :thumb: i know how you feel a lot of work, time and money down the drain but like you said you got a year to improve now and get even better!! Stick with it and give them all a shock in the novices next year :thumbup1:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Thats what you call a chest!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Thats what you call a chest!


 cheers mate  :thumb:


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

some serious size mate, unlucky about no making it on stage, im sure you'll do very well when you do


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking great in the pic mate, even got big veins in you head lol

But yeah your right you'd need a few more lbs shaved off but keep it up mate looking awesome!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Looking great in the pic mate, even got big veins in you head lol
> 
> But yeah your right you'd need a few more lbs shaved off but keep it up mate looking awesome!


Ha ha i know i got more veins than muscle!! :lol: thanks mate:thumbup1:



diesel09 said:


> some serious size mate, unlucky about no making it on stage, im sure you'll do very well when you do


 Started my prep monday for a september show now so fingers crossed :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

go for it m8 port talbot is a great show


----------

